# Auroras diy Cool Tube For 2 Batwing Reflectors



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jul 17, 2008)

ok,i was struggling on figuring out how to make a cool tube that i could use and still keep my bat wing reflectors with...well after drawing many blue prints over and over,i finally went to my Home Depot,and my local hydroponic shop,and this is what me and the clerk could come up with,I'll come back and let you  know how it worked,but im almost positive it will.For this system,its for 2 lights. (two 600 watt hps with bat wing reflectors)


 THE SUPPLYS ARE
-2 BAT WING REFLECTORS
-2 HURRICANE SHADES FROM HOBBY LOBBY ($4 EACH)
-(2) 6 INCH DUCT BOOSTER FANS FROM HOMEDEPOT ($25 EACH)
- 2 WIRE YOURSELF POWER CORDS (THE ONES WITH THREE PRONGS AT THE END) ($6 EACH)
-(1 OR 2) ALUMINUM FLEXIBLE DUCT $12 FOR EACH 8FT PIECE
 -A 6 INCH DUCT ELBOW ($6)
-(2) 5 INCH DUCT CAPS ($3 EACH)  (THEY WILL NEED A HOLE DRILLED IN THEM FOR THE CORD TO GO THROUGH THEM)
-ROLL OF FOIL TAPE ($8)

HERES A BLUE PRINT OF IT.ILL POST A REAL PIC OF IT ONCE I GET MY CAMRA GOING.IF YOU HAVE ANY ?'S OR COMMENTS,FEEL FREE TO POST A REPLY.AND AGAIN,I HAVE YET TO FINISH BUILDING THIS,SO IM NOT SAYING IT'LL FOR SURE WORK,BUT I WILL BE BACK TO UPDATE.




-


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 17, 2008)

okay..will await photos


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jul 18, 2008)

im half way through the construction of this cooltube set up right now,i have the duct cap,hurricane,fan,and duct hooked up.i  definitly wilsh i would have got this set up,before  setting up my hydroponic system.it would have made hanging this alot easier.i just hooked the light to the ballast and turned the one fan i have mounted on and im definitly movin out hot air.you can still feel a lil heat through the hurricane,but i should beable to actually run these without my temps sky rocketing up to over 100 degrees when done.time will tell.Im about to take a few tokes off this blunt =) (i dont recommend doing this,if you cant build while being high..for me,i seem to work better with a buzz),then i'll continue with the building and hopefully  have a pic up within the next few days for you guys..the picture i made on paint will show you a good diagram of what it is.anyways,i'll be back later with another update on how things go.-peace


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jul 18, 2008)

heres an updated paint pic of iti improved the construction of it since  making that pic...instead of the corner duct running right into the duct,i have a duct *T*, it and flexible duct hooks to.


----------



## clanchattan (Jul 18, 2008)

AiD, probably a late idea but.......how's about adding a timer to the set up to kick the fan on when the lights fire up? night yall ill check back tommorow.


----------



## Larnek (Jul 19, 2008)

Totally interested in how this turned out, stop with the holding out! I just can't picture what its supposed to look like. Hope it helps you keep it cool!


----------



## Growdude (Jul 19, 2008)

You might want to watch for your fans fighting each other.
Depending how far the final exhast duct is the air will want to take the easyest path out.

Try this, turn on your fan thats at the end of the duct and leave the middle one off, see if you can feel air coming out the back of the middle one.
If you can it is backing up and coming out and will be counter productive.

If it could have Y'd into the other duct instead of the T it would help.

Have you thought to just put them inline with each other?


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jul 19, 2008)

very good suggestion growdude,im not quite done with it yet,due to some stuff that came up last night,but i'll be working on finishing it up tonight. after i got the hurricane,fan,and duct hooked up,i ended up turning the light on (as a test to see how hot it would be with just the fan and light on one duct,and after 15-20 minutes of being on the temp was 82 degrees 1 ft away from the bulb.so after doing this i went to cut the duct so it wouldnt be as long,due to the fact i still needed another piece of duct.well when i went to cut the duct i was using,the wire  that shapes the duct started coming undone at the end and so i had to wait for homedepot to open to beable to pic up a different type.i picked up a lighter less stiff duct which is more like a dryer vent and the wires in it arent all connected  so its alot easier to cut it.
i'm not sure if the two fans are gonna be in competition to duct the air or not,but if they are,i'll have to pick up a *Y* and see if that works better.


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jul 19, 2008)

p.s.,
ill come back later after im finished with it to update again.ill get up some pics as soon as i can.i have my skunk haze plants i wanted to show everybody also.


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jul 20, 2008)

FINALLY DONE!! after 3 more hours of building tonight,im finally done.its between 80 and 84 degrees 12 inches from the bottom of the cool tubes.
bad news on one of my ballasts though,i went to take my second ballast out of its box to hook everything up and it wouldnt work,so i tryed the other ballast on both sockets and both worked so i narrowed it down to this ballast,so i'll be calling hydrowholesale tomorrow about sending it back for a replacement.i was so excited to beable to finally see both lights on and this happens,so yea..finally done and my 3  skunk haze plants are all sharing their own 600 watt light.ill post pics a.s.a.p.-peace


----------



## Tater (Jul 22, 2008)

PICS!!!!  Lol way to go though, its always gives me a sense of pride when I build something and it works.  Can't wait to see the results.


----------

